
Result from MENCA Aboard Mars Orbiter Mission of ISRO - tskarthik
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1002/2016GL067707/full
======
tskarthik
you can access the paper from Indian journal with full access.
[http://www.currentscience.ac.in/Volumes/109/06/1106.pdf](http://www.currentscience.ac.in/Volumes/109/06/1106.pdf)

